# Java-Programm aus dem Web laden



## MultiJoint (9. Nov 2014)

Hallo liebes Forum. 
Ich habe mich nun letztendlich hier Registriert, da ich bei mein Problem nicht weiter komme.
* Verzeiht mir, wenn ich mich hier im falschen Forum-Thread aufhalten sollte *

Meine Frage, wie schaffe ich es, mein Java-Programm (ein kleinen Chat) aus dem Web herraus zu Starten?

Ich habe für einige Freunde & für mich ein kleinen Chat zusammen gebastelt und wollte fragen, wie ich das Chat aus dem Browser her laden kann ? 
Ich hatte mich mit Applets außernander gesetzt & musste schnell feststellen, dass dies nicht für mich geeignet ist, da ich nicht möchte, dass das Chat *im* Browser startet sondern auserhalbt 
Eventuell ein kleines Beispiel, dass Ihr versteht was ich mein.

Ich hab eine Webseite & ein Java-Chat.
Wenn auf der Webseite sich eingeloggt wurde, soll sich das Java-Chat öffnen.
Homepage > Wenn loggin dann > Öffne Java Chat.

Ich weiß leider nicht wie ich da ran gehen soll. Habt ihr eventuell einpaar Stichpunkte wonach ich Googlen kann oder was mir bei der arbeit behilflich sein könnte?

vielen dank schonmal im vorraus


----------



## JavaMeister (9. Nov 2014)

> Meine Frage, wie schaffe ich es, mein Java-Programm (ein kleinen Chat) aus dem Web herraus zu Starten?



Applets oder WebStart


----------



## MultiJoint (9. Nov 2014)

Applets führen das Programm nur *IM* Browser durch.
Ziel ist es doch, beim Einloggen auf der Homepage ein Chat zu öffnen (ähnlich Knuddels.de - wenn es Dir bekannt ist)


----------



## JavaMeister (9. Nov 2014)

> Applets führen das Programm nur IM Browser durch.



Das ist mir bekannt.


----------

